# Whiteside Ultimate UDC9112 Flush Trim Router Bit



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Model-UDC9112-Spiral-Combination/dp/B009102BMK





I do a lot of template work and have used quite a few different flush trim template/pattern bits with varying results. The straight face ones are usually pretty loud even when new and are not kind to any wood with even slightly finicky grain, the shear face ones are a little better/a little quieter and the spiral flush trims have been the best so far but still have some drawbacks. I've been using Whiteside 1/2" spirals for a while now however even those are only lasting me a few months lately so I decided I would get the Whiteside Ultimate Compression bit after the last one wore out. 

Fit/finish is superb as with all of the Whiteside bits I have and being a "compression" bit it cuts upward as well as downward. The advertisements/reviews stated the up/down cutting action allowed it to trim any kind of grain almost flawlessly and although I mostly trim MDF/Baltic Birch plywood I found it definitely trims solid wood superbly as well (even splintery wood and stuff with crazy grains and/or knots). I no longer get burning which saves me on sanding and I can hog off quite a bit more than any of the other bits I have tried without any issues. Cutting action is smooth/quiet and because it runs below 18,000 RPM router noise is reduced as well (all I hear is a "buzzing" with my ear muffs on). 

I bought the UDC9112 which has the top and bottom bearing so I can have the template on top or on the bottom which saves me time with bit height changes for different thickness materials. I haven't tried it in a hand held router yet but I'm pretty sure it will trim face frames etc as flawlessly as it does everything else. 

Pricey yes but well worth it my opinion due to the amount of template work I do and I'll update it's longevity when I get to that point (I also found it could be re-sharpened several times at a cost of only 12 bucks).


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

Amen


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

5 months of nearly daily use in MDF as well as Baltic Birch and it's still cutting like it was new! :smile:


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

Marv, thanks a lot for the review. I was doing a lot of curved cuts on walnut, and tried a template with a straight router bit. I got bad tearout, and eventually used an oscillating spindle sander instead. I wondered about the differences between a straight bit, skew bit, and the magical compression bit, but, at that time, with all of the variables and unknowns, I went with the sander.

I looked at what some of the guitar builders were doing, since they make a lot of curved cuts. I might look into one of those bits if I need to do more of that kind of work.

For me, the straight bit on MDF worked perfectly, but when I did the same template/cut on solid walnut, the result was regular tearout.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

You're welcome pweller and if you get one be sure to add your impressions to the review here!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

10 months of regular use and still going strong! The top bearing is just starting to make a little noise (I use that one most often) so I will be replacing it and will update again when it's time to pull out the backup bit that's just sitting here collecting instead of making dust!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Marv said:


> 10 months of regular use and still going strong! The top bearing is just starting to make a little noise (I use that one most often) so I will be replacing it and will update again when it's time to pull out the backup bit that's just sitting here collecting instead of making dust!


Now that is saying something, to get that kind of use in MDF is really something. MDF will dull most bits really quick and the glue in Baltic Birch is rough on bits also. Looks like that cost may be worth it, lasting that long.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Now that is saying something, to get that kind of use in MDF is really something. MDF will dull most bits really quick and the glue in Baltic Birch is rough on bits also. Looks like that cost may be worth it, lasting that long.


Definitely worth the cost IMO and I have a feeling it would last years for someone who didn't use it almost daily in these types of material!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

After a year and nearly 2 months of almost daily use in mostly MDF and Baltic Birch this bit is finally starting to lose its edge. The initial cost was high however compared to the cost of the standard spirals I was using in conjunction with the amount of time they lasted I gotta say this has been the best value bit I have ever used!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Just wanted to follow up again on this amazing bit. A few months ago I posted it was losing it's edge however when I went to put the new bit in I noticed a light yellow buildup on the cutting edge face (I think it was from trimming something with glue that was still a bit wet). I cleaned the bit well (Simple Green and a brass brush works great) and put it back in the router to test. To my surprise it was cutting great again and now after about 17 months of nearly daily use this bit is still going strong making it an even greater value than I already knew it was!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks marv for the info. wow. I have been using the spirals for a few years exclusively and love them. thought the compression would improve the cut quality, but had no idea the compression would improve the life expectancy. will give one a try!


fwiw, I buy here. great guy.




https://woodworkersworld.net/catalogsearch/result/?q=udc9112


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

TimPa said:


> thanks marv for the info. wow. I have been using the spirals for a few years exclusively and love them. thought the compression would improve the cut quality, but had no idea the compression would improve the life expectancy. will give one a try!
> 
> 
> fwiw, I buy here. great guy.
> ...


You're welcome Tim and hope it works out as well for you!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Totally forgot about this one. After the initial cleaning when it started burning and periodic cleaning after that this bit ended up lasting almost 2 years with nearly daily use in MDF and Baltic Birch before needing to be sharpened!


----------

